# Buy before August 1 in NY



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

New Tobacco tarrif has been passed

NYS Legislature passes latest extender, tobacco taxes - WTEN: Albany, New York News, Weather, Sports -

The already ridiculously high prices of cigars in NY are about to double, goodbye all the small B&M's I love. This state is such a ****ing joke, all of these politicians need to get lynched.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Great news for smugglers.


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

How do you raise money by taxing a product at such a high rate that no one can afford to buy it? Not to mention the lost revenues & licensing fees from the B&Ms that this will undoubtedly put out of business.


----------



## denarok (Aug 10, 2009)

only a matter of time before they crackdown on buying cigars over internet just like they did with cigs.they are so greedy


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

im in buffalo and im glad i at least live close to a reservation that has a great cigar selection because with this new tax i dont see how any of my local b+m's are going to stay open


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

mike91LX said:


> im in buffalo and im glad i at least live close to a reservation that has a great cigar selection because with this new tax i dont see how any of my local b+m's are going to stay open


Yea unfortauntly youre going to get taxed on the indian reservation too I believe. That was the most opposed part of the bill yet this piece of trash somehow still got passed. None of this would be happening if our politicians werent completly worthless.


----------



## denarok (Aug 10, 2009)

I got a stupid question how are the taxes figured out?

Cigarette Tax Increased to Keep New York Running - NYTimes.com



> The tax on smokeless tobacco will more than double, to $2 an ounce from 96 cents an ounce, starting on Aug. 1. And the wholesale tax on cigars, dips and other kinds of tobacco will rise to 75 percent from 46 percent .


So say right now my padron 2000 costs $5.50 but then when I go to a register it will be $5.50 + 75% of that? so $5.50 + 4.125 = total 9.625?

is that right or am I calculating wrong


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

yup thats right. this sucks, looks like i cant afford to go to any b+m's anymore


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

mike91LX said:


> yup thats right. this sucks, looks like i cant afford to go to any b+m's anymore


Nobody will.
More small businesses closed; more jobs lost. :mmph:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Try this one on for size. [RANT] When the Australian Govt recently increased the Tobacco Tax by 25%, it was applied by most retailers the minute the bill was passed. The Tobacco Tax is applied at the date of import so all these big retailers actually made about 15% more out of their sales until they had to renew their stock. This was deemed reasonable by the Govt!?! That is fraud in my mind, defrauding the public no less, with the Govt's approval!

Something else to think on: The Tobacco Tax, which is paid as a duty at import, even at the old rate worked out at $110USD on a box of CAO Blacks that cost $94USD to buy.

Here is another loophole the Australian Govt uses. GST (Goods and Services Tax) is written into law as 10%. This applied on top of a retailers markup. Tobacco attracts a 13.1% GST. WTF? Where is it written they are allowed to do this? I cannot find it anywhere.[/RANT]

I have a local B&M that carries a limited range of cigars but they are all nice smokes. He refused to put up his prices until he restocked. Needless to say I support him well when I can, as do my friends.

I'm not suggesting in the slightest that the US laws are fair but watch your backs as this crap is prolific and going on behind closed doors to satisfy the smoke nazi's agenda, not your free will!


----------



## denarok (Aug 10, 2009)

One store that is closing and relocating out of NY because of the tax hikes

PRESS RELEASE: Kingston's Uptown Cigar Company to move to Florida « Uptown Cigar Company


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

That didnt take long...

Although I have spoken with a few cigar shops and they seem suprisingly upbeat. The tax isnt quite as terrible and initially anticipated but we are still going to see a good hike in prices. The local shops need us more than ever and Im going to turn more attention towards them than the big online retialers.


----------



## MrBee (Mar 24, 2010)

Hermit said:


> Great news for smugglers.


Yup...and bad news for the regular joe


----------

